# Best dog food for a 9 week old puppy



## theUNCinSC (Apr 26, 2012)

Abigail is 9 weeks old, and got her yesterday. I bought her Pedigreee, "Puppy-Complete Nutrition" yesterday, when I when I first got her. But yesterday after looking online, I read that the best dog food's specifed meats, and didn't say made-by-product or the main ingredient was corn. I was wondering what everybody's thought was regarding the best dog food for her.

Thanks!


----------



## LovingBella (Oct 31, 2011)

I feed a commercial raw frozen diet of Nature's Variety Instinct and Bravo Balance. I also supplement with fish oil capsules. There is a website that rates dry, wet and raw foods that is a good resource for researching many brands:

Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings

This is an article my holistic vet wrote that you may find interesting:

The 3 Best Pet Foods for Your Canine or Feline


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

theUNCinSC said:


> Abigail is 9 weeks old, and got her yesterday. I bought her Pedigreee, "Puppy-Complete Nutrition" yesterday, when I when I first got her. But yesterday after looking online, I read that the best dog food's specifed meats, and didn't say made-by-product or the main ingredient was corn. I was wondering what everybody's thought was regarding the best dog food for her.
> 
> Thanks!


Depends on what you can buy without going crazy looking and what your budget is.

If Petco and Petsmart is where you like to shop then I would get Pro Plan Select or Pro Plan Chicken & Rice ALS, probably the later due to its reasonable price. The higher priced foods at those stores are not good foods. If you have a pet food store that you like, then maybe it has Fromm Gold, Precise or Nutrisource. Those are good, well priced foods.

My favorites are Annamaet, Dr. Tim's & Redpaw but you won't find them in SC.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Did you get her from a breeder? What were they feeding her?

I have just recently gone back to Eukanuba after trying many of the "higher end" brands and am very pleased with the results. 

I would also consider Pro-plan--and did for my guys. But since I had used Eukanuba in the past with great results, that is why I went back.

Fromm is a great food/company--but unfortunately it didn't work for my dogs.


----------



## nala_bear (Apr 18, 2012)

We feed Nala who is almost 11 weeks, "Taste of the Wild" Puppy food. She loves it and it has venison and buffalo in it. Its about $50.00 for a 30lb bag, Well worth the money. She doesnt go through it very fast because it is QUALITY food and when we got her she was VERY underweight. She had put on more weight and looks SO much better and its only been a week!! Very high protein food!!! WE LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would do my own research on each brand. "When you know better you do better". Everyone has their own brands they recommend and would avoid.

Feed whatever works the best for you and your dog.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I wouldnt be so quick to say the more expensive brands are not good. 

I recommend Taste of the Wild, Orijen or its sister food Acana, Natures Variety, Fromm, Go and Now. I would stay away from anything with heavy grains, by products, corn, wheat, soy etc. Some rice and oatmeal is fine except when it makes up the majority of the bag


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Eukanuba or Pro Plan are good foods for most pups that is widely available.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I would also recommend Orijen....we feed All Life Stages. It's a bit pricey but my dogs have done very well on it. My guys are on a 50-50 kibble/raw diet.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

I found Kirkland puppy to work well for us. Macintosh didn't do well on any food with corn so we were on Diamond but it's a further drive to get and kirkland brand is a little cheaper.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

whatever food works best for your pup is the best food for your pup. every dog is different and tolerates foods differently. I have tried my goldens before on eukanuba, blue buffalo, and science diet with poor results. the food that I found works for my 2 is wellness (my female eats their chicken recipe and my male lamb, barley, and salmon recipe).


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Nutrisource, California Natural Puppy, Fromm Puppy Gold . . . all good options but certainly not the only ones. 

I always look for a meat-based protein kibble (chicken meal or lamb meal listed before any carbohydrate) that has not less than 26% protein and 16% fat.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Sammy&Cooper said:


> whatever food works best for your pup is the best food for your pup. every dog is different and tolerates foods differently. I have tried my goldens before on eukanuba, blue buffalo, and science diet with poor results. the food that I found works for my 2 is wellness (my female eats their chicken recipe and my male lamb, barley, and salmon recipe).


Wellness seems to be the best food for our pup too. We are feeding the Super5Mix large breed and finally have normal poops (was soft or runny on TOTW). They make both a puppy & adult large breed formula.


----------

